# Dicamba training



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Attended a CE Pesticide license class last night by our County Agents and there was a Mandatory Class on Dicamba that is new and I assume Federal requirement but for SC any way a requirement to buy or apply dicamba beginning this year. At least in my area they have a few more in the next two weeks and impression I got that will be it. You are required to have proof of the class to buy the chemicals which we were given at completion of the class. Also must keep very detail records for at least two years. With special form which asked very specific questions such as temp and wind speed when you begun spraying and ended if memory is correct.

After class High School Ag teacher who I was sitting beside told two of us about a friend who lost some pines about 18 inches in diameter to dicamba last year.

Know there has been lot of concern with that chemical and based upon the class there is reason for it. Based upon the class I attended one of the big problem areas was being treated with aerial spraying which is no longer allowed.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

https://www.roundupreadyxtend.com/stewardship/education/Pages/default.aspx

Looks like training is a federal requirement, and some states are requiring you to take the training provided specifically by them.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm taking mine this month although the dicamda product I use and where have been told I don't need it. As a licensed commercial operator I kind of have to laugh at this a bit, after all the info they will tell you in this must attend class is on the label, but hey their is a free lunch involved.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

pede58 said:


> I'm taking mine this month although the dicamda product I use and where have been told I don't need it. As a licensed commercial operator I kind of have to laugh at this a bit, after all the info they will tell you in this must attend class is on the label, but hey their is a free lunch involved.


This does not speak well of Ag, but you would be amazed at the number of imbeciles that do not read any part of the label. They ask someone, "hey how much of this stuff do I spray per acre". This is their educational limits.

I use some dicamba(rangestar) and so far training is not required, but you want to make dang sure you know which way the wind is moving. It will lightly cup tree leaves. Best to use low drift nozzles, lower spray pressure, and of course surfactant.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

pede58 said:


> I'm taking mine this month although the dicamda product I use and where have been told I don't need it. As a licensed commercial operator I kind of have to laugh at this a bit, after all the info they will tell you in this must attend class is on the label, but hey their is a free lunch involved.


I took a class Penn State did at a Messicks it gave points for private applicators but did not do the dicamba cert... So i am looking for one in Central Pa


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

I have to test every 3 years and that was last year and remember them saying this was coming. Heck Mike, I'm guilty of that, I almost always ask my supplier how much and rate usually when I'm trying to figure a price on a product before I read the label but in all reality sometimes even after reading I'm confused.

My understanding if you spray anything with dicamda on a crop then you'll need to take this class or sales pitch has I like to call it, me...I spray right of ways with a product not labeled for crops.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

We also have to test every 3 years here for a restricted pesticide applicators license. Some of these restricted pesticides are very bad news if you get them on you....but if you don't read the label you may not know that until it is too late.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

My understanding is you only need certification if using extendamax, fexapan, or engina. All old school dicamba such as status, sterling blue and whatever else do not fall in this.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

There is one tomorrow in Newberry, SC. Broadriverhay, TroyFarmer, don't know if y'all are interested, but figured I'd share.

Reed


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

What haybaler101 stated above is the information that was told our class for recertification 2 weeks ago for Kentucky. Instructor also said that his understanding was that some states may require training for old school dicamba, but he could not name any.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

haybaler101 said:


> My understanding is you only need certification if using extendamax, fexapan, or engina. All old school dicamba such as status, sterling blue and whatever else do not fall in this.


 so far that's what we're hearing here as well.. a farmer said at the hay auction a while back. Those of us that like to spray or second cutting grass hay end of June for stuff like milkweed better be dang careful now cuz all eyes are upon us and that appears to be the critical time when all these problems are coming up with drift.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

haybaler101 said:


> My understanding is you only need certification if using extendamax, fexapan, or engina. All old school dicamba such as status, sterling blue and whatever else do not fall in this.


I stopped at the elevator in Missouri yesterday to pick up some feed. I've used Strike 3, which contains dicamba, for quite a few years now. I asked if it was now on the restricted list--No.

Ralph


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

You could use one of the new VAPORGRIP Dicambas on your grass hay if you were concerned about drift . I may not be abad idea for some hay growers to take the class just incase?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> I've used Strike 3, which contains dicamba, for quite a few years now. I asked if it was now on the restricted list--No.
> 
> Ralph


Have you used it on Orchard grass Ralph? Timothy?

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> Have you used it on Orchard grass Ralph? Timothy?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yes, and pastures. But I use it primarily for brush control--like multiflora rose and blackberries. It's primarily 2,4D (56%), mecoprop(8%) and dicamba(3%).

For OG and timothy, I usually use just 2,4D

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Yes, and pastures. But I use it primarily for brush control--like multiflora rose and blackberries. It's primarily 2,4D (56%), mecoprop(8%) and dicamba(3%).
> 
> For OG and timothy, I usually use just 2,4D
> 
> Ralph


Me too except in a newly planted fall stand. We have henbit out the keester here coming into worked ground and that stuff can be hard to kill.

Regards, MIke


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> Me too except in a newly planted fall stand. We have henbit out the keester here coming into worked ground and that stuff can be hard to kill.
> 
> Regards, MIke


And sometimes I add a shot of Remedy for better brush control.

Ralph


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Well had my training yesterday and the highlight.......free lunch. It's different from state to state and if you farm in different states you'll need to attend class in both. Around here it's only required if your spraying 3 specific products on beans and about the only bitch I see is recordkeeping.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

pede58, was there a full sheet of info you had to keep for 2 or 3 years I think? I found it to be a lot of details.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Yes, very detailed sheet. On thing sounded better, get a good wind speed meter that has the weather info on it also, hold it up so the boom height is in the background and take a picture,


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I took my dicamba training today. Overall using these products are going to be kind of a PITA.


----------

